# Baking



## severine (Nov 14, 2009)

Not quite winter yet, but the baking bug has bitten. Better be careful though... last year this was what aided in gaining back the weight I had lost in the summer prior, even though I gave most of the baked goods away.  In any case, I have sticky buns on their second rise now. I should probably just figure out somewhere to drop them off this afternoon after I bake them so I don't eat them. :lol:

Anybody else like to bake? Food, that is.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 14, 2009)

I'll take some cookies


----------



## severine (Nov 14, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I'll take some cookies



As long as they're not packed with any mint ones?


----------



## powhunter (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey Sev.....I owned a bakery in Torrington for 12 years.....I can make some killer Brownies!!!!


----------



## severine (Nov 14, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Hey Sev.....I owned a bakery in Torrington for 12 years.....I can make some killer Brownies!!!!


I bet you can! 

Seriously, I remember you telling me that. You make some great parking lot steak, too!


----------



## drjeff (Nov 14, 2009)

Made up what I must pat myself on the back and say was a rather killer batch of peanut butter/chocolate chip cookies last night.  Although even with the dough really chilled, my attempt to let the kids use the cookie cutters and create some fun shapes for their cookies ended up in a delicous, but rather amorphous looking mass of cookie goodness - guess I should just leave the cookie cutters for good 'ol fashioned sugar cookie dough!


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 14, 2009)

DAMN you Carrie!!!!
I've been successful at staying away from crap like that.  Now you got me thinking sticky buns!
DAMN DAMN DAMN!


----------



## severine (Nov 14, 2009)

Cut-out cookies are so frustrating. I have so many cool cookie cutters but I rarely use them because of the hassle. Getting the right dough recipe helps, but temperature is a big factor, too. Regardless, as long as they taste good, who cares what they look like, right? 

I found an awesome white chocolate oatmeal cookie recipe last year that I will definitely be making again this winter. It's a little time-consuming (you have to chop up a bar of good white chocolate--no fake white chocolate chips) but it's so yummy.


----------



## severine (Nov 14, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> DAMN you Carrie!!!!
> I've been successful at staying away from crap like that.  Now you got me thinking sticky buns!
> DAMN DAMN DAMN!


I handed off half of them to the lift ops supervisors today.  It was worth the drive to get them out of the house!


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 14, 2009)

Next thing I know you'll make a new avatar with a pic of some of your baked goods, just to make me crazy!


----------



## snoseek (Nov 14, 2009)

Hell Yeah a baking thread!


I love to bake stuff at home. I have been baking 7 grain bread every four or so days. It is cheap and taste damn good. Also been playing around with different styles of syrian and flat breads, they also are addictive. I am due for a pie soon, maybe just apple because they're sofa king cheap right now.

Baking is consistantly fun for me (chef) to come home and make. Well maybe soup also. I friggen love making soup, with fresh baked bread!


----------



## severine (Nov 14, 2009)

LOVE baking bread. I dabbled a little bit in it last winter but haven't really taken off with it yet. The 5-Minute Artisan Bread is awesome, though, and so little work.


----------



## snoseek (Nov 14, 2009)

severine said:


> LOVE baking bread. I dabbled a little bit in it last winter but haven't really taken off with it yet. The 5-Minute Artisan Bread is awesome, though, and so little work.



Yeah that looks nice and easy. Will try it Tuesday maybe, I'll resist the temptation to add wheat flour and try it as is.


----------



## severine (Nov 14, 2009)

snoseek said:


> Yeah that looks nice and easy. Will try it Tuesday maybe, I'll resist the temptation to add wheat flour and try it as is.


:lol: Yeah, it's not the healthiest. Even when I make sticky buns, I replace some of the white flour with wheat. Still, it's a nice indulgence.


----------



## snoseek (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm due for some white bread for sure!

I used to have the same issue with corn bread, I could eat it twice a week in quanity but need to watch weight. I love it but figured it had no redeeming qualities so I opted to grind up some quinoa into flour and slide it in. Slowly everytime I added a little more till it made up almost half the dry mixture without comprimising much! I am now O.K. with corn bread again!


----------



## severine (Nov 14, 2009)

Have you tried KAF White Whole Wheat? It's not bad and pretty good sub for all-purpose in most recipes. At least it's a little better... I haven't tried it for that artisan bread yet though. I can't always find it when I'm shopping.


----------



## snoseek (Nov 14, 2009)

severine said:


> Have you tried KAF White Whole Wheat? It's not bad and pretty good sub for all-purpose in most recipes. At least it's a little better... I haven't tried it for that artisan bread yet though. I can't always find it when I'm shopping.



I'm gonna have to check that out. It sucks when grocery stores don't carry a good selection. The baking isle is slowly shrinking in many stores. Two weeks ago I was in a major chain store that didn't have any king arthur bread flour-unreal. They also didn't have any sanding sugar closest thing was raw sugar and I was looking for really coarse stuff. Their competition is my baking headquarters now!


----------



## severine (Nov 14, 2009)

snoseek said:


> I'm gonna have to check that out. It sucks when grocery stores don't carry a good selection. The baking isle is slowly shrinking in many stores. Two weeks ago I was in a major chain store that didn't have any king arthur bread flour-unreal. They also didn't have any sanding sugar closest thing was raw sugar and I was looking for really coarse stuff. Their competition is my baking headquarters now!


Yeah, good baking supplies are hard to find in town. Trader Joe's tends to have the best stuff but they're 45 min away so I rarely go there. I'm not fond of the idea of having to pay shipping for flour either so I tend to make do. But for the longest time, the closest grocery store only had KAF All-Purpose. This week, they have the Bread and Whole Wheat flours, too, and they're all on sale for $2.99/5 lbs.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 14, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Hey Sev.....I owned a bakery in Torrington for 12 years.....I can make some killer Brownies!!!!



I want your brownies!!!

I love all types of braking....

cakes, cookies, brownies, breads.  I wish I had time for another hobby.  Bread making.  We eat so much of it and its not all great.


----------



## severine (Nov 14, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> I want your brownies!!!


Why am I not surprised? 

Maybe he should bring some to the Sugarloaf AZ Summit?


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 14, 2009)

severine said:


> Why am I not surprised?
> 
> Maybe he should bring some to the Sugarloaf AZ Summit?



No Loaf for me.  Lax starts on March 22.


----------



## severine (Nov 14, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> No Loaf for me.  Lax starts on March 22.



Lax, lax, lax.  It's gettin in the way of your ski time!


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 14, 2009)

severine said:


> Lax, lax, lax.  It's gettin in the way of your ski time!



The price paid for trying to build a dynasty.  I need to start a lax thread once the season starts.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 15, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> The price paid for trying to build a dynasty.  I need to start a lax thread once the season starts.


 
Atleast a Lax thread is better than en exlax thread


----------



## severine (Nov 15, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Atleast a Lax thread is better than en exlax thread



Absolutely true!

BTW, for those who do like to bake (and cook), the following blogs have been quite inspirational to me:
http://www.smittenkitchen.com
http://cookiebakerlynn.blogspot.com
http://megan-deliciousdishings.blogspot.com/
http://www.mybakingaddiction.com/
http://tpox-proceedwithcaution.blogspot.com/
http://www.ezrapoundcake.com/


----------



## severine (Nov 17, 2009)

Thinking of making this for Thanksgiving:
http://www.recipezaar.com/Caramel-Pecan-Apple-Pie-164644


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 17, 2009)

I don't know if it technically counts as baking, but my wife made 2 pumpkin pies on Sunday.

Delicious.


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 17, 2009)

St. Bear said:


> I don't know if it technically counts as baking, but my wife made 2 pumpkin pies on Sunday.
> 
> Delicious.



I'm pretty sure baking pies qualifies as baking. No "technically" needed.


----------



## severine (Nov 17, 2009)

St. Bear said:


> I don't know if it technically counts as baking, but my wife made 2 pumpkin pies on Sunday.
> 
> Delicious.



 Well, at least you _enjoyed_ her baking.


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 17, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> I'm pretty sure baking pies qualifies as baking. No "technically" needed.



Well if you put it that way.

I threw in the "technically" because I associate "baking" with rising, like with bread or a cake.


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 17, 2009)

St. Bear said:


> Well if you put it that way.
> 
> I threw in the "technically" because I associate "baking" with rising, like with bread or a cake.



Good point. I'm just working with a little extra snark today.

:beer:


----------



## severine (Nov 17, 2009)

St. Bear said:


> Well if you put it that way.
> 
> I threw in the "technically" because I associate "baking" with rising, like with bread or a cake.



I consider any food that is prepared by heating in the oven to be baking. Stove top is cooking (which I don't like).


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 17, 2009)

severine said:


> I consider any food that is prepared by heating in the oven to be baking. Stove top is cooking (which I don't like).



What about roasting? You don't bake a potroast, do you? But you can bake a ham. and where does braising fall?

I'm so confused now...

Maybe dry indirect heat = baking
dry direct heat = broiling
moist indirect heat = braising/roasting

What other inane subjects can I over analyze this morning?


----------



## severine (Nov 17, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> What about roasting? You don't bake a potroast, do you? But you can bake a ham. and where does braising fall?
> 
> I'm so confused now...
> 
> ...


:lol: I just adjust the meaning to suit me. Baked ziti and baked mac & cheese are okay--they qualify because I actually like making them. But I don't roast meats. Pot roast is about as close as I get and that's in the crock pot. Any other meat is usually prepared on the grill.


----------



## snoseek (Nov 17, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> What about roasting? You don't bake a potroast, do you? But you can bake a ham. and where does braising fall?
> 
> I'm so confused now...
> 
> ...



Baking and roasting are pretty much the same thing. It's more the product being baked...er roasted. Damn now I'm confused.

Braising=a combo method-usually starting with high dry heat and finished with slow moist heat. Stewing would generally just be slow moist heat. Good beef stew is technically a braise not a stew. Good pot roast is a braise not a roast. mmmpot roast.....


----------



## snoseek (Nov 17, 2009)

severine said:


> :lol: I just adjust the meaning to suit me. Baked ziti and baked mac & cheese are okay--they qualify because I actually like making them. But I don't roast meats. Pot roast is about as close as I get and that's in the crock pot. Any other meat is usually prepared on the grill.



No saute? 

I actually don't mind steaks done oven on hi broil. Not charcoal but good enough for when I don't feel motivated.

I knead to make that recipe you floated in here. Maybe tomorrow


----------



## severine (Nov 17, 2009)

snoseek said:


> No saute?
> 
> I actually don't mind steaks done oven on hi broil. Not charcoal but good enough for when I don't feel motivated.
> 
> I knead to make that recipe you floated in here. Maybe tomorrow



I really don't like to cook. I tried to do some stir frying and even chicken fajitas recently, but I just don't enjoy it. I don't even prepare meat all that often--not that I don't like it, just don't feel creative about cooking it and it gets boring making the same things all the time.


----------



## billski (Nov 18, 2009)

severine said:


> I really don't like to cook. I tried to do some stir frying and even chicken fajitas recently, but I just don't enjoy it. I don't even prepare meat all that often--not that I don't like it, just don't feel creative about cooking it and it gets boring making the same things all the time.


  you and the kids can only eat franks and beans for so many days, Sev........


----------



## bvibert (Nov 18, 2009)

billski said:


> you and the kids can only eat franks and beans for so many days, Sev........



uke: I don't think our kids have ever had franks and beans...  They'll live off of chicken nuggets and tater tots (baked off course) if we let them though.


----------



## severine (Nov 18, 2009)

bvibert said:


> uke: I don't think our kids have ever had franks and beans...  They'll live off of chicken nuggets and tater tots (baked off course) if we let them though.



uke: I actually don't cook many nights because of school. B feeds the kids and I grab a Luna bar or something. But when I do, it's not franks and beans. :lol:


----------



## severine (Nov 25, 2009)

I have this in the oven right now and the aroma is divine:
Cheddar Crusted Apple Pie


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 25, 2009)

severine said:


> I have this in the oven right now and the aroma is divine:
> Cheddar Crusted Apple Pie



Sounds awesome.  I have never done the chedder on apple pie.


----------



## severine (Nov 25, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Sounds awesome.  I have never done the chedder on apple pie.


This is only the second time I've ever made an apple pie (or pie crust, for that matter). Seemed interesting and it's a Cooking Light recipe, so I figured I'd give it a shot.

ETA: Fresh from the oven!


----------



## snoseek (Nov 25, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Good god that looks delicious!

Tried your bread recipe on Sunday. Easy, quick, made great toast too. 

Made up some indian pudding last night because it's just been too long.....


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 25, 2009)

severine said:


> This is only the second time I've ever made an apple pie (or pie crust, for that matter). Seemed interesting and it's a Cooking Light recipe, so I figured I'd give it a shot.
> 
> ETA: Fresh from the oven!



Very pretty pie.


----------



## snoseek (Nov 26, 2009)

So who baked what for T-Day? Let's hear it.

I baked a whole bunch of stuff but it was for someone else. It's not nearly as fun when for someone else.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 27, 2009)

The wife made 2 regular pumpkin pies and one pumpkin cheese pie.  Both were delic.

I did a sweet potato casserole.  Mashed sweet potatoes, milk, eggs, honey, maple syrup, orange zest, canola oil, and pumpkin pie spice.  The topping for the casserole was brown sugar, flour, pecans, orange juice concentrate, butter and canola oil.  Awesome!


----------



## noski (Nov 27, 2009)

For the first time ever, I baked a pumpkin pie using a real, locally grown pumpkin. OMG, what a difference in taste compared to canned. It was super simple.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 27, 2009)

noski said:


> For the first time ever, I baked a pumpkin pie using a real, locally grown pumpkin. OMG, what a difference in taste compared to canned. It was super simple.



Like this?


----------



## noski (Nov 27, 2009)

Bvibert- now, THAT is funny, and no, my pumpkin pie did not taste like crap.:grin:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 27, 2009)

noski said:


> Bvibert- now, THAT is funny, and no, my pumpkin pie did not taste like crap.:grin:



Good to know!


----------



## severine (Dec 6, 2009)

Made this today:
Coconut Chocolate Blondies

Subbed white chocolate chips for the chocolate chips (good ones, too; not Nestle) and added about 1/2 cup chopped walnuts. Sending off to the Sundown Lift Ops Supervisors this afternoon.


----------



## skijay (Dec 6, 2009)

I do need to get white chips for a recipe for the upcoming holiday - what brand tastes good?  I used some last year they were not Nestle or Ghidarelli, I do not remember the brand (I think I bought them in the Kosher section though) and they tasted like cheap chocolate that was beached white.


----------



## severine (Dec 6, 2009)

Trader Joe's white chocolate chips are pretty good. Make sure whatever you use has cocoa butter in it. Ghiradelli's white chocolate baking bars are good, but their white chips don't taste all that good. Sure, you have to chop them but it's worth it for tasty morsels of sweetness.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 7, 2009)

I made a dozen pecan butter tarts (mini pecan pies in a silicon muffin pan) for a party on Saturday.  I use the KitchenAid recipe that comes with my mixer for the pie crust and the recipe off the Karo bottle.  I really need to pick up a rolling pin.  I roll out the pie crust with a wine bottle.


----------



## severine (Dec 7, 2009)

I seem to recall you making those last year, Geoff. They sound delicious! As for the wine bottle rolling pin...bah. Instant gratification after you're done rolling the dough out. 

Anybody have any favorite Christmas treats recipes they'd like to share? I'm always looking for something new to try making.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm thinking about a carrot cake with Christmas tree decorations instead of carrots


----------



## severine (Dec 21, 2009)

So yesterday I made flourless peanut butter cookies and sandwiched them with bittersweet chocolate. YUM. 





Also made spritz cookies and let the kids help decorate them...that was interesting.  Still have a lot of baking to do before Christmas Eve night when my sister and I collaborate to make a tray for my dad's extended family's party on Christmas day (something around 30-40 people).


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 21, 2009)

severine said:


> So yesterday I made flourless peanut butter cookies and sandwiched them with bittersweet chocolate. YUM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



those look amazing.  love the glair coming off the chocolate.  what time can i pick them up? ;-)


----------



## severine (Dec 23, 2009)

:lol: They are pretty tasty!

Last night's project...decorate 78 cut-out cookies:





My family insists upon frosting not royal icing so they never look "great" but they do taste good!

Right now, baking French bread to have with lasagna tonight.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 23, 2009)

Everytime I look at this thread, I get really, really, really hungry!!!


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 23, 2009)

The dessert making for Christmas dinner began last night with pumpkin pie, and continues tonight with cupcake snowballs.


----------



## severine (Dec 29, 2009)

Thinking of making these for the lifties for either New Year's Day or the next day shift B works:
http://www.beantownbaker.com/2009/08/cinnamon-roll-cupcakes-with-cream.html


----------



## Geoff (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm going to bake an apple pie for a New Years eve dinner party


----------



## severine (Dec 30, 2009)

Baking this right now: Chocolate Bottom Banana Squares Had bananas. Needed to use them. Didn't feel like banana bread. Thought it might be a nice treat for my daughter, too, after her first day on the snow with just daddy.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 30, 2009)

severine said:


> Baking this right now: Chocolate Bottom Banana Squares Had bananas. Needed to use them. Didn't feel like banana bread. Thought it might be a nice treat for my daughter, too, after her first day on the snow with just daddy.



Yummy!


----------



## snoseek (Dec 30, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Yummy!



Call me old fashioned but you sir are a very lucky man!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 30, 2009)

snoseek said:


> Call me old fashioned but you sir are a very lucky man!



I agree, but my waistline may have a different opinion...


----------



## snoseek (Dec 30, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I agree, but my waistline may have a different opinion...



I'm pretty sure my girlfriend cooks me yummy food to fatten me up hence keeping the cougars away!:-D


----------



## Geoff (Dec 31, 2009)

Apple Pie


----------



## severine (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice looking pie!

I made Oatmeal Scotchies last night, too, for the lifties. Today I made cinnamon buns. They're in the fridge ready to bake before I head out skiing tomorrow (or if I'm too hungover, they can wait til Saturday ).

And thanks, snoseek!


----------



## bigbog (Dec 31, 2009)

severine said:


> ........Right now, baking French bread to have with lasagna tonight.


Baking bread @home = great.  Just wish I had the large-sized baking shelf of fellow I met(Jack Sobon - _The_ guy in timber framing) big wood stove...who lives up top of small mtn. out in the Berkshires(MA).  Wood stove had ~4shelves in it and directed heat to various rooms as well...


----------



## severine (Jan 1, 2010)

bigbog said:


> Baking bread @home = great.  Just wish I had the large-sized baking shelf of fellow I met(Jack Sobon - _The_ guy in timber framing) big wood stove...who lives up top of small mtn. out in the Berkshires(MA).  Wood stove had ~4shelves in it and directed heat to various rooms as well...


I would LOVE to have a real brick oven/wood oven for baking bread. I worked at a bakery for 8 weeks when I was 20/21 as an assistant to my aunt (who did the desserts) and got slightly acquainted with the bread baker there. At the time, the idea of getting up at 3AM to get the daily bread made was a complete turnoff but now I wish I had apprenticed under him instead of moving on to the municipal office job that I did.


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 1, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I agree, but my waistline may have a different opinion...



Just get that bike fixed and it's a win-win situation! :flag:


----------



## severine (Jan 6, 2010)

Whoopie Pies today... Inspired by coming upon a recipe that did not call for marshmallow fluff as an ingredient. Subbed Crisco with Spectrum Organic Shortening and used buttermilk instead of milk. YUM.







Focus point is a little off, but you get the idea...


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 6, 2010)

We "inherited" a commercial KitchenAid mixer from my wife's father's old restaurant from 20 years aog. Thing rocks, but only just got the attachments like paddle, whip, and hook a few weeks ago. Have to order them from KitchenAid, adn the model numbers don't match up anymore.

Anyhoo, point is- mixer makes a HUUUUUGE difference when dealing with baking type applications. Massive. Humongous. Seriously.


----------



## severine (Jan 6, 2010)

Nice! I have the 6 Qt KitchenAid and LOVE it! It was a gift from B many years ago and he has received many gifts in return for that.  Someday I'd like to get the pasta attachments for it.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 6, 2010)

severine said:


> Nice! I have the 6 Qt KitchenAid and LOVE it! It was a gift from B many years ago and he has received many gifts in return for that.  Someday I'd like to get the pasta attachments for it.



I use the meat grinder attachment way more than the pasta one.  Every time I make pasta, I completely destroy the kitchen.


----------



## severine (Jan 8, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I use the meat grinder attachment way more than the pasta one.  Every time I make pasta, I completely destroy the kitchen.


For some reason I'm really squeamish about that. Though I'm not sure I'd make pasta all that often either...

Tonight's experiment: Maple Walnut Whoopie Pies. Not authentic, but sounds yummy! The filling in that recipe is pretty much the same as the "frosting" for the cinnamon buns I make--and I have some leftover.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 8, 2010)

I made some damn fine corn bread tonight with roasted poblanos and jalepeno, cheddar, and a little rendered bacon(fat and all!!!). It's pretty tasty


----------



## drjeff (Jan 8, 2010)

4 dozen pre-made tollhouse cookies just came out of the oven and are destined for the instructors in Mount Snow's Snowcamp tommorrow in honor of my daughter's 6th birthday.

Even though I didn't make them from scratch,  the house smells mighty good right now


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 11, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I use the meat grinder attachment way more than the pasta one.  Every time I make pasta, I completely destroy the kitchen.



For a long time, the meat grinder was teh only attachment we had. Having the dough hook certainly makes making pasta (and pierogi) a lot easier. We have a seperate pasta roller, though I find that since I'm not worn out from kneading, a rolling pin still works best.


----------



## severine (Jan 14, 2010)

Never made pasta but I really want to someday. Sort of like many of the experiments I've done in the last year, I only need to make it once to satisfy that urge.  Though the bread baking has become a semi-regular event.

Made Toll House Chocolate Chip bar cookies last night. Wanted a treat but something easy. The dough was so sticky that it probably would have been easier to dish it out with the cookie scoop than my attempt in spreading it into the cookie sheet. Still, they're tasty, even if they're not a "pretty" cookie, and filled that void from no baked goods in the house in the last few days. :lol:


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 14, 2010)

Pasta's really amazingly easy to make, especially if you ahve teh right tools. Homemade raviolis are great, so much better than store-bought.


----------



## severine (Jan 14, 2010)

I've become addicted to http://www.tastespotting.com and seen some great homemade pasta on there. But alas, I have no tools other than the mixer itself and a rolling pin.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 14, 2010)

severine said:


> I've become addicted to http://www.tastespotting.com and seen some great homemade pasta on there. But alas, I have no tools other than the mixer itself and a rolling pin.



Forget the pasta- did you see the chicken fried ribs?

A pasta machine def helps, but if you're rolling out ravioli, the pieces can be small enough that the rolling pin works great.


----------



## severine (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm working on page 1250 right now... have to check the early pages again as they're constantly being added to. Just came across this:
http://www.cuisinivity.com/featured/2008/pasta/freshpasta.php

Not very helpful though since it utilizes a pasta machine. :lol:


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 14, 2010)

Noodles are a lot of work if you don't have a machine, true. Things made with smaller sheets, though, are doable with a rolling pin.


----------

